# Dolores River Guide



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

I was a bit surprised to see in another post that copies of the Dolores river guide have apparently increased in value by a factor of about 20-200. I am talking about these listings on AMazon: Amazon.com: dolores river guide: Books

I happen to have a copy of the 97 edition on my shelf, and while I think that it is a fine book, I would probably be willing to part with it for a little less than $2,342.74.

So, anybody know what is going on? Do they have a secret treasure map hidden inside. Maybe they were printed on recycled original copies of the declaration of independence?

Should I sell mine, or should I hope that its value goes up to six digits in another 15 years?


----------



## dgoods (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll let mine go do $2,800.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Or, you could get one at DRE for $16.95


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Also willing to trade for a perfect condition hyside mini me or a good 14' self bailer.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Brotorboat said:


> Or, you could get one at DRE for $16.95


Counterfeit!

Only a trained eye can see a difference so I recommend going with the expensive used ones. If at least half of the pages aren't stuck from improper drying than its fair to say it a fraud. If it doesn't have notations like "don't cook brussel sprouts, people dump them in the groover" than you likely over paid and may end up running Snaggletooth backwards and run out of beer days before the takeout. 

Buyer beware.

Phillip


----------



## Slamjon (May 21, 2016)

These guys still sell them and will mail

USDA Forest Service
San Juan National Forest
15 Burnett Court
Durango, CO 81301
(970) 247-4874


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Be warned, much has changed since that guide was put together, a lot of debris has been accumulating in rapids, without high water to flush it out ( Dam rapid has become more interesting, in particular). Also, many camp sites and scouting trails are full of willow now, and harder to find, or gone. Don't rely on that vintage map to much....


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

mattman said:


> Be warned, much has changed since that guide was put together, a lot of debris has been accumulating in rapids, without high water to flush it out ( Dam rapid has become more interesting, in particular). Also, many camp sites and scouting trails are full of willow now, and harder to find, or gone. Don't rely on that vintage map to much....


The dam and poor recreation management have at least kept it a bit wild out there. If you consider dfficult hikes/scouts/camps with overgrown willows "wild". Though I would have preferred running snaggletooth at 20k. 

What we need now is a well placed earthquake.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Out of print*

It is no longer in print, the ones on stores shelves are the last of them.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

MountainmanPete said:


> The dam and poor recreation management have at least kept it a bit wild out there. If you consider dfficult hikes/scouts/camps with overgrown willows "wild". Though I would have preferred running snaggletooth at 20k.
> 
> What we need now is a well placed earthquake.


I couldn't agree with you more......


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm willing to let my brand new, unused guide go for $200 or two used paco pads.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

*Treasure*

Not for sale because I believe in the power of the water. But I'd be willing to let it go for 3k- cfs or dollars, whichever.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Not for sale because I believe in the power of the water. But I'd be willing to let it go for 3k- cfs or dollars, whichever.


Remember when we got 2,000 down there? That was a great river trip!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Randaddy said:


> Remember when we got 2,000 down there? That was a great river trip!


That was a good time! I just watched the videos from snag the other day. I forgot that the water was that high. Are you coming down this year? We are doing Monday through Wednesday.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> That was a good time! I just watched the videos from snag the other day. I forgot that the water was that high. Are you coming down this year? We are doing Monday through Wednesday.


I wish. The Ark is starting to blow up and I'm needed most days. The price of working on the water! If you guys ever make it up this way holler and we'll get out there. Hope you're doing great!


----------

